# Sherwin-Williams pre catalyzed waterborne epoxy



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Does anybody have any experience with this product. We are considering it for future kitchen cabinet and Furniture projects but we are completely unfamiliar with how it sprays out and how smooth the Finish is


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

It sprays really well dries pretty quick. You just better not need to brush anything to touch up. I like the new urethane modified and brushes great. Have you tried the SW MSA alot of people seem to like that. I amtrying it next. This pic is hallman lindsay krilguard satin.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

BPC said:


> It sprays really well dries pretty quick. You just better not need to brush anything to touch up. I like the new urethane modified and brushes great. Have you tried the SW MSA alot of people seem to like that. I amtrying it next. This pic is hallman lindsay krilguard satin.


Nice finish.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've used it a couple times and wasn't impressed. Tried it on the framing of my kitchen chairs about a year ago and it looks like garbage now.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I've used it a couple times and wasn't impressed. Tried it on the framing of my kitchen chairs about a year ago and it looks like garbage now.


Is it scratching off?
Did you prime?


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I've used it quite a bit on walls but to tell the truth never considered it for furniture or cabinets. I like it for medical offices and similar uses. It does have a strong odor because it is still an epoxy. I have only used the eggshell and semi- gloss, sprayed and rolled both and looks fine, applies like regular paint.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I have used it on a few sets of cabinets, nothing high end. All were spray prime with BIN, then two coats of PreCat. They look great when new, but the finish breaks down pretty easily. It may be slightly better than Promar200 on walls and doors, but as a nice cabinet finish, no.


----------



## four2knapp (Jun 19, 2011)

Zoomer said:


> Does anybody have any experience with this product. We are considering it for future kitchen cabinet and Furniture projects but we are completely unfamiliar with how it sprays out and how smooth the Finish is


I've used it for darker colors on kitchen cabinets. Sprays and brushes well, although, I thought it was a softer finish. 

Just revisited a job I did less than 1 year ago. 1 lower cabinet door is chipping at the top where she opens it with her fingers vs. using the handle. I'm going to repaint just that door with SW ProIndustrial water based alkyd urethane. Great hard finish. Easily sprayed and touch up with a brush same as spray. 

Will be trying a dark color on a pair of bedside tables. With SW ProIndustrial water based alkyd urethane enamel in semi-gloss.


----------



## four2knapp (Jun 19, 2011)

Zoomer said:


> Is it scratching off? Did you prime?


I painted over oak kitchen cabinets. I primed with SW Easy Sand oil. painted all with SW7026 “Griffin” in Pre-Cat Epoxy in satin finish. The doors are scratching off to the primer.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Nathan said:


> I'm getting ready to start advertising this site and it would help if users could post how they found the site. Was it a search engine, Google ad, another website, etc...?
> This will help me evaluate what ads are working and what ads aren't
> 
> Thanks! :thumbsup:


Thank you it has a steep learning curve sprayed the doors first coat and it sagged on all side it is really thin. It cures in six days. Second coat was super easy.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Zoomer said:


> Is it scratching off?
> Did you prime?


Yes and it scratches off down to the primer. Mind you the color is almost black so that prolly doesn't help. On the scratched areas I can take my finger and roll more off around it like a cheap semi gloss.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you for all of the responses. I think we will pass on using this low grade product.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

The other issue with precat's is shelf life of the product. I believe its three years from manufacture.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Zoomer said:


> Thank you for all of the responses. I think we will pass on using this low grade product.


Good choice. The name makes it sound awesome but in reality it's mediocre at best.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

four2knapp said:


> I painted over oak kitchen cabinets. I primed with SW Easy Sand oil. painted all with SW7026 “Griffin” in Pre-Cat Epoxy in satin finish. The doors are scratching off to the primer.


Wow. That is terrible.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

You guys ROCK with your responses and suggestions. Just goes to show you, even veterans of painting don't know all products in this ever changing field.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Zoomer said:


> You guys ROCK with your responses and suggestions. Just goes to show you, even veterans of painting don't know all products in this ever changing field.


Everytime you learn all the products they change the formula or label and tell you its the newest gold. Reps tell you this is the greatest stuff out. I say shouldnt i tell you as i use it not you. Your just given a pitch.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

BPC said:


> Everytime you learn all the products they change the formula or label and tell you its the newest gold. Reps tell you this is the greatest stuff out. I say shouldnt i tell you as i use it not you. Your just given a pitch.


If I could thank this post twice, I would. Well put, BPC.


----------



## HD painting (May 27, 2013)

I agree they change things all the time that used to be good. We should have a new thread just for "back in the day this was good" haha

As far as precat I used it on my garage walls and some trim and doors. I like it it does stink a bit. I would try something else for cabinets or furniture. MSA, breakthroug, etc


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Multi surface acrylic is a better choice for millwork and cabinetry.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

I use it on doors and trim, it dries hard and stays put. I Spray the doors using super-stackers and get no runs. Now I use the gold labeled multi gas cartridges for the respirator when I spray it because it has a strong smell that goes through my normal respirator cartridges.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

canopainting said:


> I use it on doors and trim, it dries hard and stays put. I Spray the doors using super-stackers and get no runs. Now I use the gold labeled multi gas cartridges for the respirator when I spray it because it has a strong smell that goes through my normal respirator cartridges.


We used this exclusively on all doors in a banquet facility 3 years ago. All doors we stained oak. One coat of coverstain sprayed and two coats of pre cat sprayed in various colors (semi gloss) and the durability has surpassed any expectation I had


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

jr.sr. painting said:


> We used this exclusively on all doors in a banquet facility 3 years ago. All doors we stained oak. One coat of coverstain sprayed and two coats of pre cat sprayed in various colors (semi gloss) and the durability has surpassed any expectation I had


Interesting


----------



## four2knapp (Jun 19, 2011)

jr.sr. painting said:


> We used this exclusively on all doors in a banquet facility 3 years ago. All doors we stained oak. One coat of coverstain sprayed and two coats of pre cat sprayed in various colors (semi gloss) and the durability has surpassed any expectation I had


Light or dark colors?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Multi surface acrylic is a better choice for millwork and cabinetry.


Haven't used the other so can't compare the two but I agree that the MSA is great for cabinets, doors, and trim work. :thumbsup:


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

SW 7008 light.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

four2knapp said:


> Light or dark colors?


 we used from off whites, greys(light and dark), a particularly dark one sealskin from SW. Used the pre cat eggshell on all the walls at the same establishment and the owner told me that this paint was worth the investment to him


----------

